# Archie Glover Channel ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Well as the post state beware at the Archie Glover channel. I was in the channel and there most be a peice of the old bridge there. Did not think anything of it other than damn what was that. Well got home and noticed the damage: chunk about 2" x 3" taken out of the skeg and got the prop pretty roughed up. I was p!ssed to say the lest. Will add pictures tomorrow when it is light, but if you head that way be careful and watch your bottom machine.:banghead


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

By the way who would you call to report this. Army corp, marine resourses, CG? Someone could get seriously hurt they hit it when on plane.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Msstdog (2/21/2009)*By the way who would you call to report this. Army corp, marine resourses, CG? Someone could get seriously hurt they hit it when on plane.


ACOE should be responsible for the removal of water hazzards.......if im not mistaken....someone else may know for sure


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Man I feel your pain. There is nothing like the feeling of seeing your equipment wrecked after a nice day on the water.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry about your damage, you would think the bridge crew would have picked that up while building. 

Please call the number below or email the County public works. It would be helpful if you could positively locate this itemfor themand/or maybe put a PVC pipe or2up next to it.

I will alert them to look for your contact and try to figure out what to do about it.

Thanks for the report!

[email protected] 

626-0191


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

They will have an email waiting on them Monday morning.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you know about what area, was it right at the mouth or a little furhter out?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Can someone help identify the location of this submerged debris, and/or maybe place a pvc pipe next to it. if so, we can try and get it removed.

<P align=center>HELP!<P align=center>


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Where is this in the bay?


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are coming from the boat ramp and preceed thru the channel coming back into the bay there is apiece of rebar with a water bottle tied to it. That rebar I guess is the last channel marker. If you proceed West paralleling the interstate the debris was 10 to 30 yards from that point. Sorry I can not be more specific but I was having electrcial problems that day and had my sounder/GPS turner off.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

we are working on this. but everyone be careful untill this is removed! it is most likely a piece of bridge materail from the I 10 work! 

scot


----------

